# Found a minimal case that fits- mini review



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

I went into best buy yesterday and took my N7 along for the ride. We went looking for a case to protect her from the harshness of the NYC streets and being thrown into bags, etc.

I went to the kindle fire section and tried a few cases. A lot of them look really nice. I am partial to the faux book protector but none of them fit the N7 properly.

I then tried the Belkin Verve Folio Stand and it was the best solution they had and the more I use it the more I like it. The outside is a black faux leather/rubber texture. Almost the same feel as the back of the N7. The tablet is held by the corners via stretchy cuffs(pretty typical). They do slightly cover the power and headphone jack but they can be maneuvered so that it doesn't. Also the way that the sides of the N7 curve puts the power button and volume rocker in a slightly awkward position with the case on as the back gets in the way a bit with big man fingers. That said, with a little training one hand operation isn't a problem. It took some getting used to.

It is held shut by an attached elastic band that also holds it open or can be used to put your hand in for one handed operation while standing on the subway.

The stand feature itself is great. There are no permanent grooves, but rather the inside is textured and very grippy so that you can use multiple viewing angles. This is awesome IMO.

It doesn't add a lot of bulk to the device but I don't think that is an issue here as the N7 was meant to have a thicker profile.

I will report more/ have pictures later today. I enclosed a link, but the pictures suck. Also, be aware there is another belkin case called the "verve tab". They are not the same, I didn't try that one so if you get it and it doesn't fit......

http://www.amazon.com/Verve-Folio-Stand-Kindle-Black/dp/B006CDVRME/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1342702954&sr=1-1&keywords=belkin+verve+folio+stand+for+kindle+fire


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

That was actually the same exact case I got for my GTab 2 7" that also fit perfect for that. Case works really well, haven't switched it over to my Nexus yet (Gave the GF the GTab and she needs the case much more than I do). Will probably go out and buy another for my Nexus soon.


----------

